# Thank you to Margret



## Walter Lambert (Jul 7, 2000)

Thank you for your effort to provide an early release on the new update. I received the update last night and was "blown away" with the improvements. The 20.2 update is much more stable, responsive, and attractive than 14.9. In addition, the quality of my picture has improved, pixelation has been eliminated, and the speed is slightly better. 

My first purchase of a Tivo goes back to the beginning (I was in the first few thousand users) with one turner and 14 meg memory. I thought that it was a "miracle" and told everyone I knew about this amazing machine. Well, the premiere elite and this new update revives my original wonder and enthusiasm. I know that there are still improvements to be made, and everything about any electronic device is always at a "knock on wood status", but this is an amazing machine.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I would also like to thank Margret. I have been a Tivo owner for over a decade and remember a time when Tivo employees were very active on this forum and helpful. It's great that we have some of that back and I hope it continues.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Add my thanks, yet again, to Margret and some others I know who are behind the scenes that helped with this new level cooperation, communication, and openness. As another very long term TiVo customer, I have seen TiVo go from greatness then slowly slide to an all-time low over the last year. Everyone here wants TiVo to continue to grow and prosper. You are giving hope to a LOT of people.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

yaaaaa! I got my update and Im loving it. Thanks Margret and tivo! :up::up:


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I've not got the update and likely won't get it till everyone does but from the look of things...Tivo is headed in the right direction. 

I like that Margret is on twitter and tivocommunity letting us know what is going on. This seems like a much better approach to customer service from Tivo. I have to say that I'm impressed with that. 

Keep up the great work Margret and Tivo staff..... now I'm just hoping for multi-room scheduling (whole home Tivo).


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, thanks. The cross talk has been excellent.

I know that TiVo hired a new Communications lead a few months back. Hopefully this is a trend in openness starting at the Corporate level, and not a single leader putting her neck out for an extremely interested group.

Also, I hope that we can all continue with the same excellent tone and inquiries that these recent updates have prompted from the board. History shows it only takes a few bad apples to ruin a good thing.


----------



## TivoManiac (Dec 20, 2001)

I've emailed Margret, but how do I upgrade? I have the premiere elite. I go into network and force a connection, but at the end it just shows suceeded. How do I force an upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

TivoManiac said:


> I've emailed Margret, but how do I upgrade? I have the premiere elite. I go into network and force a connection, but at the end it just shows suceeded. How do I force an upgrade?
> 
> Thanks


She's stopped taking requests. If you got in before the deadline, you have to give it a day or two (they had a big backlog). Otherwise you just have to wait the 2-3 weeks for the update to roll out to everyone


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

TivoManiac said:


> I've emailed Margret, but how do I upgrade? I have the premiere elite. I go into network and force a connection, but at the end it just shows suceeded. How do I force an upgrade?
> 
> Thanks


They stopped taking update requests at 4:30 Friday, I think. Everyone that go in before that should have gotten in.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

I want to thank Margret and her staff for the great improvements and making software upgrades exciting and fun again!


----------



## Torgo (Dec 31, 2001)

Yes, thanks Margret, the Tivo team and Jonathan (who apparently worked late nights and Saturday to get all the requests put in so all of us who emailed before the deadline got the update).

Everyone, please leave at least this thread clear of "but...", enough griping and b*itching everywhere else, let's have one thread that stays positive!


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

In too many companies executives would rather labor under the cloak of anonymity, than have any interaction with their customers.

It is refreshing to see someone like Margret who is willing to put herself forward to listen and deal with both the good and bad aspects of her product. TIVO is a good product only to be made better by someone like Margret. KUDO's++.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Margret for the update and for getting right out there on Twitter and communicating with us.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

According to Margret on Twitter, the list is back open. If you've already emailed you're on the list and if you haven't emailed in, do so now


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I want to thank Margret even thought I don't have a Premiere. Her participation with us here on TCF reminds me of the days when I first joined.
That act alone makes me think more positive things about TiVo Inc. I hope it becomes a trend. :up::up:


----------



## DCleary (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks indeed.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

The update to 20.2 is reopened!


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

I emailed on Friday morning and got the update overnight last night. Actually I didn't even realize I'd gotten it for a few hours after waking up this morning... was talking on the phone and realized that "something" looked just slightly different about SDUI. Sure enough, I went into settings and found version 20.2... reset both boxes to HDUI and it looks great!

Thanks Margret!!


----------



## wood252ota (Apr 19, 2008)

where was it announced that there was a 20.2 signup list ? 
Also very glad to see the Tivo people back here. I missed Jerry


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

wood252ota said:


> where was it announced that there was a 20.2 signup list ?
> Also very glad to see the Tivo people back here. I missed Jerry


It was in the original long thread about 20.2 IIRC, someone had posted that one could tweet one's TSN to Margret, then someone else recommended email (since it's not public). All you have to do is find one of her postings, click the username, and choose email user.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

They have been great about pushing early updates. Real happy with TiVo and the customer interaction.

Also love the new update.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

This is the latest from Margret on priority update.



> tivodesign TiVo Margret Schmidt
> Note: the priority list will close again (for good) on Monday at NOON Pacific. If you miss the deadline, you'll be waiting two weeks or so.


----------



## critta (Jul 23, 2008)

TivoManiac said:


> I've emailed Margret, but how do I upgrade? I have the premiere elite. I go into network and force a connection, but at the end it just shows suceeded. How do I force an upgrade?
> 
> Thanks


I did the same (multiple times over the past few days) and final today decided to force a reboot by unplugging it for 30 sec or so and when it rebooted the update installed.


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

Add me to the list of thankful people.

Marget, just showing up here on the forums is huge to a lot of us who felt like we were discussing Tivo on our own. Your presence and your actions show a willingness to listen and respond to customers in a way that some users here have not seen in a long time.

Like others here, I say thank you; I want you to know that your actions are acknowledged by grateful customers, and it does not go unnoticed. My thanks also to anyone on your team who has been part of this initiative. Please pass this on to them.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

IF you want to get the update just email margaret.

To get on the priority list for the Premiere update, you need to EMAIL your TiVo Service Number to margret at tivo dot com by NOON PT Monday

[email protected]

provide her with your tivo service number


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Also, a BIG Thank You to Margret. Great Job on the look and feel of the new interface. And Thank you for all your tweets and participation here.

I am not an Old Timer when it comes to TiVo, I'm a newbie as of last August. What finally got me to TiVo was the first introduction of Multi-Room Streaming (MRS) that was leaked in the Summer, I had High hopes when I saw that and now this HDUI update gives me greater hope for more improvements.

Keep up the Great work and communication.


----------



## jdmass (Dec 1, 2002)

Another big thanks to Margret! Just installed the update this afternoon. Love the mini-guide and the speed improvements.


----------



## tkrotchko (Jun 7, 2007)

I got it on one of my Tivo's, but not the other, and I had no idea it was coming, so obviously I did not request it.

But I can't seem to get it on my 2nd Tivo. Any idea either how to force it (I tried the old method 5 times, with no luck) or request it?


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

danjw1 said:


> They stopped taking update requests at 4:30 Friday, I think. Everyone that go in before that should have gotten in. I expect they probably won't let anyone new in since a couple people have reported a bug that when you reorder season passes, the Tivo reboots a few seconds later. I think they will want to fix this before anyone else gets it.


Thankfully, you were wrong because I (and others) now have a chance to get the update! Thanks, Margret!!


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

comma said:


> Thankfully, you were wrong because I (and others) now have a chance to get the update! Thanks, Margret!!


Yes, I think that happened after my post, or at least I didn't see it until after I posted.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I haven't gotten the update yet, just emailed my request for this last round of priority updates. I wanted to chime in and say "ditto" for all the good things people are saying.

Margret, I am so pleased that you have been providing information about the updates and participating in this forum. It shows that TiVo really does care about its customers!

Thank you!!!


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

tkrotchko said:


> I got it on one of my Tivo's, but not the other, and I had no idea it was coming, so obviously I did not request it.
> 
> But I can't seem to get it on my 2nd Tivo. Any idea either how to force it (I tried the old method 5 times, with no luck) or request it?


Send an email to margret at tivo dot com, asking for it, with the TSN for that Tivo. Do it before noon tomorrow or just wait 2 weeks or so.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Definitely agree with what has been said here. Thanks.


----------



## whompus60 (Oct 3, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Also, a BIG Thank You to Margret. Great Job on the look and feel of the new interface. And Thank you for all your tweets and participation here.
> 
> I am not an Old Timer when it comes to TiVo, I'm a newbie as of last August. What finally got me to TiVo was the first introduction of Multi-Room Streaming (MRS) that was leaked in the Summer, I had High hopes when I saw that and now this HDUI update gives me greater hope for more improvements.
> 
> Keep up the Great work and communication.


Yeah me the same. I was with replaytv for a very long time. But they never went hd. Tivo did. Then I started hearing the buzz around mrs, so I went with tivo. I had kept my eye on it for a long time. I have not regretted it at all. Now with the seeming openness coming back to the community seems it can only improve.

So a big thanks to Margret.


----------



## drknapp (Nov 28, 2011)

I just bought my two Tivos. Seeing this type of interaction with Tivo via Margret make me very happy that I made the move! :up:


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

yes, thank you very much


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Margret. The new update made my Elite HDUI 100 times faster.


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

Add my thanks for your hard work and communication.

It reminds me of the days with my Sony S1!


----------



## jkn (Feb 17, 2007)

Late last year I got an HD TV and was planning to buy a new TiVo to replace a lifetime Series 2, which I bought 7 years ago. However, I was disappointed to learn from someone I know that both his Premieres would freeze up frequently. I then came to this forum and discovered it was not uncommon for freezes to happen and that many people felt they were abandoned by TiVo. I was considering getting the Verizon dvr instead of buying another TiVo. But the improvements reported with the major software update and the postings/communication from Margret have changed everything. I plan to order a Premiere XL soon.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

caddyroger said:


> Thanks Margret. The new update made my Elite HDUI 100 times faster.


Indeed she should be thanked for joining our community.
But I think "100 times faster" might be a 99.X% exaggeration


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

I also want to add my personal thanks to Margret. I appreciate the openness about the changes and the rollout. I also REALLY appreciate the priority request list. I got the update sometime Saturday night/Sunday morning. It's nice to finally be one of the first ones to get an update instead of waiting until everyone else already has it (usually about 2-3 weeks).

Jeff


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

danjw1 said:


> Yes, I think that happened after my post, or at least I didn't see it until after I posted.


Yeah, I figured. I'm just really glad I didn't miss the boat.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

Margret's "insider" involvement takes me back to the feeling we all enjoyed when TiVo was "new" and we all had insider tips and tricks along with a feeling of belonging to the future of this inovative product. Well ----- it's back!!!!


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I emailed Margret on Friday afternoon at 1:47 eastern time but as of last night didn't have the update on either of my boxes. Should I email again or is it already in the system and it just takes time? I didn't force any calls so it could have come in early this morning with the 2:00 call.

Thanks to everyone here and to Tivo for the work on the priority list.


----------



## EldRick (Jan 3, 2012)

I also want to thank Margret for her weekend replies to my emails about the missing "Native" resolution feature. Her attitude is a breath of fresh air at Tivo.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

NYHeel said:


> I emailed Margret on Friday afternoon at 1:47 eastern time but as of last night didn't have the update on either of my boxes. Should I email again or is it already in the system and it just takes time? I didn't force any calls so it could have come in early this morning with the 2:00 call.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here and to Tivo for the work on the priority list.


I believe most people who got on the priority list had to force the call


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

I can't imagine how forcing a call would make a difference (except getting the update before the scheduled call.)

I asked to be on the priority list yesterday. I will intentionally NOT force a call. I'll update with results.

[Added: Did not force any calls. Didn't get the 20.2 at 3pm Monday. Did get it 5pm Tuesday.]


----------



## Rowan (Jun 29, 2000)

I too would like to thank Margret, it is so nice to have the open dialog like we did in the past. It keeps us all excited about our TiVo's, to know what the upcoming plans are and especially when we get to try out the software a little before the general public release.

Very nice and please keep up the great communication.

Rowan


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey, I like to thank TiVo-Margret too for her one post.

Unless I'm missing a whole lot of TiVo Inc. love that I missed posted somewhere else around here.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

NYHeel said:


> I emailed Margret on Friday afternoon at 1:47 eastern time but as of last night didn't have the update on either of my boxes. Should I email again or is it already in the system and it just takes time? I didn't force any calls so it could have come in early this morning with the 2:00 call.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here and to Tivo for the work on the priority list.


I emailed her on Friday at 3:17 PM Pacific Time and my update showed up on Sunday.

I did force the connection few time before then and restarted my box.

Make sure you have the latest software in place and double check that you provided correct TIVO unit credentials.

P.S. I love the new update it makes the TIVO UI faster and much cooler to interact with. Great job everyone at TIVO keep it up. Now I will keep my eyes open for Preview and Elite boxes and well as some promotion for current Tivo owners.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Margret! The update is great!


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

+1 !!!


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

Got an auto-reply saying the list is full. Guess I'll have to wait.

I actually have a TiVo Premiere XL just haven't updated my list below yet.


----------



## TivoManiac (Dec 20, 2001)

I emailed margret yesterday but haven't yet received the update. I tried forcing a call but it just says succeeded. Anything else I can try?

Thanks


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Margret! Anxious to get this update!

Ray


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Joe3 said:


> Hey, I like to thank TiVo-Margret too for her one post.
> 
> Unless I'm missing a whole lot of TiVo Inc. love that I missed posted somewhere else around here.


TiVoMargret's posts concerning the update started in the Major Design Speculation thread here.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

TivoManiac said:


> I emailed margret yesterday but haven't yet received the update. I tried forcing a call but it just says succeeded. Anything else I can try?
> 
> Thanks


Margret said on Twitter that it will take a couple of days to process all the requests from this weekend.


----------



## EldRick (Jan 3, 2012)

Of course (being cynical) now that Margret has begun making customers happier, executive management will conclude that the related costs are too high, and she will be reassigned...


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

My update is installing now.

Thanks Margret!


----------



## vphares (Jan 16, 2002)

Thank you, Margret & your team! Looks great.

Like some others I am confused why my 480 channels are coming up as 720p but guess I can live with that to have the HD menus.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I emailed Margret and received the update in a timely fashion shortly after this weekend. I appreciate the openness and breadth of new features. I now have two Premieres and may add a third if things continue improving. Here's to hoping they start innovating and leading in the DVR space again, I look forward to this upcoming year.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

And - following up - I got the update at 9pm last night. Excellant!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

One important thing I think this thread missing. Tivo has confidence in their product. The reason the employees disappeared is because they knew they were releasing lousy software that was just going to put them in the hot seat. Other than a few minor bugs, I don't see Margret's seat getting very hot.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

Yep - TiVo is back!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jaredmwright said:


> I emailed Margret and received the update in a timely fashion shortly after this weekend. I appreciate the openness and breadth of new features. I now have two Premieres and may add a third if things continue improving. Here's to hoping they start innovating and leading in the DVR space again, I look forward to this upcoming year.


+1


----------



## 68mustang (Mar 7, 2007)

I emailed Margret yesterday AM and received the updated same day. Thanks, I appreciate the quick response.


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

I emailed Margret yesterday and was updated this morning. It is very nice and seems very stable. I had a problem with the previous upgrade 14.9.2 and rebooting which I solved by putting in a different M card, so far no problems. And I like others appreciate Margret's efforts to communicate with this forum.

Thanks!


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Margret!

Dont let the *******s of the forum get to you!


----------



## shaun-ohio (Jun 21, 2003)

i emailed margret yesterday, and got the upgrade overnight, i love it lots of neat stuff to play with now, the hd guide is awesome, the new features are awesome, i am def going to get me an elite as soon as they drop the price on them, thanks margret for the quick response.


----------



## jwcooper (Dec 15, 2005)

I've had the update a couple of days now, and it's really solid. There are a ton of minor improvements all over the place that add up to it being the best version of TiVo software yet. 

I'm looking forward to the Spring update, but only because I know it's going to get even better. The new Netflix UI is much anticipated...


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

For the first time in years, I can look at my Tivo and not be disgusted.

I even showed it off for a visitor the other day. Suddenly, I didn't feel ashamed anymore.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

Love my updated TiVo Premieres!


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Just updating now as we speak. Update just downloaded and cant wait to see the results!

regards

jack


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> One important thing I think this thread missing. Tivo has confidence in their product. The reason the employees disappeared is because they knew they were releasing lousy software that was just going to put them in the hot seat. Other than a few minor bugs, I don't see Margret's seat getting very hot.


The only seriously major and annoying ongoing problem is the complete removal of parental controls if you use the HDUI. Completely defeats the purpose of having a newer box if you use Parental Controls. We're almost 2 years since launch, and this still isn't fixed.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Parental controls in HDUI is coming with the next update.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8890404#post8890404
Unfortunately, it doesn't include KidZone.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8890879#post8890879


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

I got my update overnight. So far, the OTA reception seems to be solid. Thanks to Margret for letting me update, even though I have not activated my Premier yet. Assuming reception continues to be good, I'll be activating that Premier and getting a new Premier XL, so I can do MRS.


----------



## BP-isMe (Dec 16, 2003)

I got mine overnight. I had sent a request to Margret as well.

Thank You...


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

My thanks as well for the great support and the new release!

Now if they'd just offer a great upgrade deal on my TiVoHD, I'd love to get a TiVo Premiere Elite to go with my Premiere XL !


----------



## ~kyle (May 15, 2009)

I emailed her Monday and got the update yesterday morning, looks good. Enough of a difference over my HD that I may have to pull my second premeire out of the closet (where it's been sitting over a year) and activate it.

Thanks!


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

This update is amazing. It feels like a completely new system.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes, this update is quite nice! 

Ray


----------



## CallMeRich (Apr 29, 2004)

I appreciate the speedy response, Thanks!


----------



## dginok (Nov 21, 2009)

7 years of Tivotion on my part is finally worth it with this update bringing me more than I could hope for from Tivo. This is as good as it has ever been for me.

Thanks for the early upgrade Margret!!


----------



## vphares (Jan 16, 2002)

I am starting to think that with my Tivo Premieres I may not need the Rokus and PS3 anymore to meet my streaming needs. Just hope Tivo can keep moving in the direction they are now and not get bogged down again.

These are great products for those of us who have cut the cord!


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I was away on family business and missed the chance to ask to be included in the preview of 20.2

Bummer


----------



## StringFellow (Apr 17, 2005)

I have the update on both of my Premieres. Love the update...finally what the Premiere should have been day one! Keep up the good work TiVo!! 

Now looking forward to upcoming Netflix interface, but that looks like a Spring update.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

StringFellow said:


> I have the update on both of my Premieres. Love the update...finally what the Premiere should have been day one! Keep up the good work TiVo!!
> 
> *Now looking forward to upcoming Netflix interface, but that looks like a Spring update.*


And Amazon Prime streaming.


----------



## JivinJeff (Dec 26, 2000)

I'm updated and finally able to use the HDUI again! It's polished, quick and functional -- with a stylish design refresh too! It just works--feels like the old TiVo.

Thank you Margret for adding me to the priority list. 

Jeff
TiVo user since 1999


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

I had to replace my seagate 2tb drive because since the 14.9 update my tivo would randomly reboot and lock into a reboot loop. The resolution was to unplub wait 30 sec and plug back in. Would be fine for a day or two then back again. So I was exscited to see the update to 20.2 Sadley the result was that the bug remained. I had no issue with the drive up to the new updates from 14.7 to 14.9 I did test the drive to see if it was a hard drive problem no such luck. I did some reasearch and found the recommended upgrade drive to be western digital. (I had thought I had a WD drive for my 2tb.... turns out i was wrong) So I went out purchased a new 2tb drive and made sure that it was WD.. I used wdidle to check the settings. Noticed that the original drive was set to disable, matched this setting and have no issues since the update. I am a little disapointed that the Seagate drive Was now imcompatible, But Find that the perfomance from the WD seems to be far better then the seagate was. 

Overall I would say that the 20.2 update is huge success, as with all software there will be some minor issues such as mine, but I would say that the Update is created to work with the original specs not after market upgrades. That said I think its great that TIVO is now working hard to make a reality the promises of the past for the current TiVo generation!

I am a little intrigued that we skipped so many revisions in the software, and jumped to 20.2 prehaps some light can be shed on this?

regards...

jack


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

JACKASTOR said:


> I am a little intrigued that we skipped so many revisions in the software, and jumped to 20.2 prehaps some light can be shed on this?


I believe that the issue of version numbers has to do with cable company branded versions.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

danjw1 said:


> I believe that the issue of version numbers has to do with cable company branded versions.


Interesting, How do you come by this information? and The reasoning behind it?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

danjw1 said:


> Send an email to margret at tivo dot com, asking for it, with the TSN for that Tivo. Do it before noon tomorrow or just wait 2 weeks or so.


if its the same type of Tivo as your other one with the update, you can just clone the hdd over and voila the update is done.

regards

jack


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

JACKASTOR said:


> Interesting, How do you come by this information? and The reasoning behind it?


This is a merge of the version they gave to Virgin for their Tivos. To be more correct, I believe it is bring the two branches together to make it easier to develop both.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

JACKASTOR said:


> Interesting, How do you come by this information? and The reasoning behind it?


From what I understand, TiVo is going to eventually get *all* Premieres unified to the same software version.
I think TiVo jumped our stand alone Premieres to v20 to allow room for the other (cable company provided) platforms to develop further (if needed).


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

danjw1 said:


> This is a merge of the version they gave to Virgin for their Tivos. To be more correct, I believe it is bring the two branches together to make it easier to develop both.


Interesting. Thank you

Does anyone have any more indepth information this merging? I am just curious about where its headed.

regards

jack


----------



## Stuxnet (Feb 9, 2011)

Ya know... Valentines Day is coming up... Just think how floral the TiVo office would be if everyone that got 20.2 expressed their appreciation with flowers or chocolates... or wine... ...jus' sayin'


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, I got 20.2 a few days ago, and it's a really nice improvement. Margret, if you read these replies, congrats to you and to Tivo!!!!

This makes the Premiere the best DVR money can buy again! Just keep improving it, please!

Thanks again.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Stuxnet said:


> Ya know... Valentines Day is coming up... Just think how floral the TiVo office would be if everyone that got 20.2 expressed their appreciation with flowers or chocolates... or wine... ...jus' sayin'


Or better yet, by starting to recommend TiVo to your friends, family, and coworkers. Something I unfortunately had to stop doing doing about 6 months after I got the Premiere. 20.2 won't turn it completely around for me quite yet, although it is a HUGE step in the right direction. Let's see what the Spring update does, first


----------

